# Nemba fest 2015



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.nemba.org/nembafest

Anyone going? I was thinking about it. I'd definitely be more into it if I knew some of you would be around.


----------



## crank (Apr 8, 2015)

I went a couple of years ago and while I did have a great time I decided I would rather visit Kingdom Trails when it is less crowded.  Thinking about heading up to Stowe for a mtb weekend that same timeframe.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm a midweek mostly guy in summer because of work, looks fun but as said maybe a little busy. I can't wait to get back on New England soil!

Also VT MTB fest seems like a good time


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2015)

I was hoping to go this year, but once again it's scheduled for one of the few weekends I have to work during the summer.


----------

